# Frage Bezüglich Pageranking



## liquidbeats (18. März 2005)

Habe da mal eine Frage bezüglich  Pageranking.

Also mir wurde das Angebot unterbreitet eine Verlinkung von einer Seite mit Pagerank 6 zu mir zu Schalten.

was für auswirkungen hätte dieses auf meine Webseite wenn man nur von dieser PR6 Webseite ausgeht.
Was Passiert wenn dieser Link angenommen nach 6 Monaten wieder weg ist?


Ich hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Konstantin Gross (18. März 2005)

Hi Andy,
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pagerank da steht was du wissen willst 

"Normale Webseiten haben einen Rank von 1-5. Wichtige oder speziell optimierte Seiten erreichen Werte von 5-7. Seiten mit einem PageRank von 8 und höher sind sehr selten, z.B. die des Weißen Hauses oder die Firmenseite von Microsoft."


----------



## liquidbeats (18. März 2005)

Jo Danke dir, ich habe noch nie eine Webseite mit PR10 gesehen, Google hat das Höchste was ich jemals geshen habe, und zwar 9.

Mir gehts ja nur darum was es für mich bedeuten würde wenn ich eine Verlinkung von einer PR6 webseite bekomme.

Ich lese das mal. Danke

Gruß Andy


----------



## liquidbeats (18. März 2005)

Also was ich eigentlich wissen möchte ist was Passiert mit meinem PR wenn die Links  von den anderen Seiten entfernt werden?
Bleibt dieser bestehen oder sinkt dieser dann wieder?


Gruß


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (21. März 2005)

sinkt wieder


----------



## liquidbeats (22. März 2005)

Ok Danke dir Daniel Mannheimer


----------



## tuxx (12. April 2005)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jo Danke dir, ich habe noch nie eine Webseite mit PR10 gesehen, Google hat das Höchste was ich jemals geshen habe, und zwar 9.



adobe hat 10.


----------



## ronin (1. Mai 2005)

Es gibt aber eine ganze Menge ^^
http://pr10.info/PageRank10-Liste/

Grüße, Ronin


----------



## tuxx (2. Mai 2005)

Da kommt nichts. 

Hab das auch nur per Zufall gesehen, durch diese nette, kleine Extension, die mir das Page-Ranking in der Statusbar anzeigt.


----------

